# Canadian vs US prices



## a3vs325 (Jun 4, 2005)

Q7 (4.2 FSI) in the States will start @ $50,000 while in Canada it is reported to be at around $68,000 CAD. Considering the fact that $1 US has been averaging $1.15 CAD or less then it means that in Canada Q7 starts at about $59,000 US. 
Anyone knows why such difference? Aren't they exactly the same? Does Canadian base Q7 have more options?
Anyone has any info?


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

well the uk price for a 4.2 to $90,000 !!


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (rahooo)*

Will the V6 be available in the States by June, too?


----------

